# New Tegu



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

HI every one this is my new extreme giant he comes tomorrow he is 2 and is 3ft already i cant wait any name suggestions i want kind of a nordic name or something barbaric that makes this gentle giant sound like a man killer lol :heart:


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 20, 2013)

_No name ideas but congrats on the new pic up ._


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah he is awesome i cant wait im going to struggle through school all day haha


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 20, 2013)

He looks a lil skinny bi t congrats amd best of luck I think he should be bigger for 2years old

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah i think it was just these pics he looks better in some others and ill fix it so its all good lol


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

He comes today i cant wait lol i feel like im getting a new puppy or something haha


----------



## jondancer (Feb 21, 2013)

he is two years or two months old? if he is two years he's an extreme mini tegu


----------



## reptastic (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratz he is beautiful...guys you have to remember they grow at different rates while my giant may be 2 years old and 4.5' and his may be only 3' it could be his hibernated longer than mine, mines ate more etc ect etc, looking at the pics I'm thinking he may be a she...female extremes are a bit more on the slender side wereas the males are more bulky


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: New Tegu*



reptastic said:


> Congratz he is beautiful...guys you have to remember they grow at different rates while my giant may be 2 years old and 4.5' and his may be only 3' it could be his hibernated longer than mine, mines ate more etc ect etc, looking at the pics I'm thinking he may be a she...female extremes are a bit more on the slender side wereas the males are more bulky



I was thinking the same thing

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Saminator (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, new to posting here, but did you buy him from someone named Anthony?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just got him today and yes his name was anthony his forum name is leosbybam and sorry he is not two he is only 14 months old lol i love him hes super tame I HAVE DUBBED HIM CHUBBS LOL


im going to make him a thread called chubs the beast


----------



## Saminator (Feb 21, 2013)

I got Anthony's other tegu!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah lol he told me haha hes an awesome guy and i had great customer service when r u gettin yours


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 21, 2013)

So he was born in December of last year? That doesn't sound right


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah thats what i was told thats around 14 months he may be more like a year and a half not quite sure to 14 to 18 months i would say


----------



## leosbybam (Feb 21, 2013)

Tegudude88 said:


> So he was born in December of last year? That doesn't sound right



I got him in December,with still a little green on his head.I'm guessing a double clutch happened...


Saminator also received her tegu too...I'm glad you are both happy with them...Two people who were real easy to deal with....Thanks again for your purchases...


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay cool thanks again i made Chubbs a thread check it out lol


----------



## Saminator (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I already got him! He's great! Thanks again!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Saminator post some pics of your gu on Chubbs thread there is a link in my sig


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 27, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Hey Saminator post some pics of your gu on Chubbs thread there is a link in my sig




Cool! Can't wait to see whatever you trade it for when you get bored of it! Kinda like a Zoo! I can just keep seeing different animals!


----------



## Raicardoso (Feb 27, 2013)

Ripkabird98 said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Saminator post some pics of your gu on Chubbs thread there is a link in my sig
> ...



LOL^


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 11, 2013)

Is he/she still three feet? seen any growth?


----------

